# Homestead in northern California



## norcalfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

We are selling our house and property in northern California. It is located in Cherokee which is about 8 miles north of Oroville in Butte County. Cherokee is a history rich part of the state. I grew up there and am still amazed at some of the history I discover We loved it there but had to move closer to town. 

Here is a link to the ad. Thanks for looking.
http://chico.craigslist.org/reo/4180043207.html.


----------

